# MTB: Vietnam! Wed 8-25 Milford MA



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2010)

Paul and I are heading over for the day. Should be interesting since I haven't been on the bike since June.

Meet-up time tbd.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul and I are heading over for the day. Should be interesting since I haven't been on the bike since June.
> 
> Meet-up time tbd.



I doubt I can make it but keep me posted on the time. FYI -  a good deal of Nam is FR type stuff. I know there is some XC stuff but I really have no idea where it is. Do you two have a guide?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2010)

No guide, but it's pretty close to where I live and more interesting than the local trails. We'll feel our way through it. Of course if anyone who knows the place wants to join, I'd be happy to get the tour.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No guide, but it's pretty close to where I live and more interesting than the local trails. We'll feel our way through it. Of course if anyone who knows the place wants to join, I'd be happy to get the tour.



I think Frankm938 knows the place pretty well.  might want to shoot him a message for some info.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> I think Frankm938 knows the place pretty well.  might want to shoot him a message for some info.



i can give you guys the tour, but i cant ride until 4:00
what time are you guys planning on starting?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i can give you guys the tour, but i cant ride until 4:00
> what time are you guys planning on starting?



It's going to be morning or mid-day. Are the directions on the NEMBA site the best way to get there: http://www.nemba.org/Articles/VietnamFAQs.html ?

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's going to be morning or mid-day. Are the directions on the NEMBA site the best way to get there: http://www.nemba.org/Articles/VietnamFAQs.html ?
> 
> Thanks for the offer.



yes and no.  they tell you to park too far away.  follow the directions for getting to rt 85 but take the right before the wendys and park in the lot behind the pizza place.(you will see all the cars with bike racks)    i dont think we are supposed to park there but everyone has been parking there for years and without any problems.
once you get on your bike, follow the paved path until it ends at the set of lights where 495 and 85 meet.  about 100 yards after the intersection there is a steel gate on the right that you ride around to start the climb.   "DLS" and "rubber stamp" are the 2 marked freeride trails that you need to hit.  there are also miles of XC and plenty of other jumps, roll downs, drops ect... that im sure you will stumble across

have fun, i look forward to reading your trip report


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Make sure to get lots of pics and video of the two or you hitting all the big stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure to get lots of pics and video of the two or you hitting all the big stuff.



Take the day off and join us.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you decided what time you guys are riding? Would love to get back to Nam, just not sure I can take Wed off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear back from Paul, but thinking about meeting at my place around 10 and then Milford is bout 1/2 hr from my house.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from Paul, but thinking about meeting at my place around 10 and then Milford is bout 1/2 hr from my house.



Can't swing it, have a project kick off meeting Wed. morning :angry:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from Paul, but thinking about meeting at my place around 10 and then Milford is bout 1/2 hr from my house.





MR. evil said:


> Can't swing it, have a project kick off meeting Wed. morning :angry:



Yes, that's the plan unless we get rained out.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2010)

Whats the rain plan, share a comforter like old times?;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2010)

Bailing on this. Too wet and it's gonna keep going tomorrow.

Anyone interested in seeing if we can get a Sunday ride in sometime in the near future?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone interested in seeing if we can get a Sunday ride in sometime in the near future?



Hell ya, just pick a date!


----------



## awf170 (Aug 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Bailing on this. Too wet and it's gonna keep going tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing if we can get a Sunday ride in sometime in the near future?



Yes.  Where?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Yes.  Where?



Nam of course


----------



## awf170 (Aug 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Nam of course


 
I could make the journey out there then.  Nam isn't my favorite place in the world, but it would be fun if we had a decent sized group.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2010)

I think Sept 19th is prob the best bet for me.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think Sept 19th is prob the best bet for me.


 
That's one of the few weekend days that works for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2010)

I should be able to make that work


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2010)

Are we still looking to do Nam on the 19th?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think I can do it. 11am birthday party and then my daughter has soccer at 12:30.


----------

